# Fence



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

No idea why these are upside down.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

its okay, I stood on my head to see them


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I love how you cut the 4 inch PVC to make those circles. Very nice design of a PVC fence. I contemplated on going the PVC route
but have gone the wood route. Yours looks great!


----------



## Zombiegrl (Sep 8, 2014)

looks great!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm working on one too, but stopping at just the two cross bars. Keeping it simple over here. Where did you get your finials? Best price I've found for the 120 I need is King's Architectural Metals at .21 each.


----------



## HauntersList (May 5, 2013)

what are the spacings of the 1x3's from the top and bottom of the pipe? (obviously the middle is 4" to accomodate the pvc insert)


----------

